# Illegal Aliens want funds for tuition



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Money which could be put to better use for our own citizens and their children. Get this quote from the POL who thinks this is a good use of tax dollars...




> State Rep. Marie St. Fleur says she is a solid proponent of the bill. ``We can't control what the federal government chooses to do or not to do in regards to immigration, but we do have these younger people in our borders and our law requires us to educate them from K to 12th grade.
> 
> St. Fleur added, ``What choice do you have as a 2-year-old being brought to this country and this state by your parents? *As far as I'm concerned, they are Americans.'' *


:wacko:

http://news.bostonherald.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=108615


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

How about helping to pay these high tuition/fees to children who are already citizens first.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

> [*Origionally Posted by MSP75*]How about helping to pay these high tuition/fees for children who are already citizens first.


Adults too. I'll take some additional funds for the tuition for my classes!


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

just another example of the outrageous sense of entitlement these illegal aliens have. Years ago when you came to this country you went out found a job worked your ass off and tried to make a better life for your family. Now they get off the plane expecting things handed to them, but considering the fact that a large amount of the citizens of the USA have that "hand it to me" mentality. I guess we know where these illegals pick it up from. Hopefully enough people will raise a stink about this so dear Marie doesnt try to sail this bill through the senate. Matter of fact I have a phone call to make tomorrow. Solution to the problem is become a citizen and then you will have state residency status and you get the in state rate like the rest of us.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

They're ILLEGAL... doesn't anyone realize that? Illegal? As in, not supposed to be here. They are NOT Americans, they are NOT citizens, and they should be sent back to wherever the hell they came from. There are legal means of entering this country, if you can't satisfy those requirements, tough shit. :musicboo:


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

I agree with BartA1 & JoininNH... Meeting the requirements of becoming a citizen, and becoming a US Citizen, should precede offering lower tuition for state Colleges & Universities.


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

*Reilly backs immigrant tuition bill*

*AG is hoping to boost measure in the House*

By Raphael Lewis, Globe Staff | November 1, 2005

Attorney General Thomas F. Reilly said yesterday he will lobby Massachusetts legislators this week to pass a bill allowing the children of illegal immigrants to pay in-state tuition, saying that ''all kids who graduate from Massachusetts high schools should be treated equally."

Reilly, himself the youngest child of Irish immigrants and now a candidate for the Democratic nomination for governor, said he can relate to the life struggles of immigrants.

''These kids are here through no fault of their own," Reilly said. ''They've graduated high school here. They will have to work and work hard. Nothing will be given to them. That's what America and Massachusetts are all about."

Reilly sought to contrast himself with the bill's most outspoken opponent, Governor Mitt Romney, who attended an elite prep school and grew up the son of the Michigan governor. Reilly's mother was a maid, and his father was a laborer. Reilly was the first in his family to attend college. His parents immigrated legally from Ireland.

''The governor's had a different life experience than I've had, and all they want is a chance," Reilly said. ''It's disgraceful to deny kids a chance to chase the American dream."

Romney's communications director, Eric Fehrnstrom, criticized Reilly in an e-mailed statement, saying that it was unusual for an attorney general to extend a helping hand to those who break laws.

''Of all people, the attorney general should know better than to overlook violations of the law," Fehrnstrom wrote. ''No matter how well intentioned, it is bad policy to extend state benefits to people who are in the country unlawfully. Let's put our efforts into helping immigrants who are here legally achieve the American Dream."

The bill, which Romney has vowed to veto, would allow the children of illegal immigrants living in Massachusetts the opportunity to pay the same tuition and fees as other children graduating from Bay State high schools. The in-state cost this year totals about $9,300; out-of-state tuition and fees are about $25,000.

While the measure has overwhelming support in the state Senate, its chances in the House are less certain. Supporters of the measure say they have a majority of House members, but it is unclear whether the bill would draw the two-thirds majority needed to override the governor's veto.

Reilly said he hopes his embrace of the bill will boost its chances with lawmakers.

State Representative Marie P. St. Fleur, a Haitian immigrant who has cosponsored the bill with Senator Jarrett T. Barrios, said the measure may come up for a vote this week, so Reilly's statements are well-timed.

''It's such a breath of fresh air that somebody remembers where he comes from," said St. Fleur, a Dorchester Democrat. ''I think the chief law enforcement officer in this state standing up to say this is the right thing to do is absolutely helpful. For those who hide behind the color of law, this just brings a whole other dimension to this conversation. I am very appreciative of his leadership in this effort."

Ali Noorani -- executive director for the Massachusetts Immigrant and Refugee Advocacy Coalition, which is organizing grass-roots support for the bill -- said the measure would affect about 400 children of illegal immigrants annually.

''This is the biggest little issue out there," Noorani said.

Last year Romney sought to make the in-state tuition issue a major plank in the campaigns of more than 100 Republican legislative hopefuls who were taking on incumbent Democrats, but the issue never caught fire, and the Democrats retained their seats.

Reilly, by going public with his support for the tuition bill, gets a chance to tell potential voters his life story, how he grew up in a far-from-affluent family in Springfield.

Reilly's opponent for the Democratic Party's nomination, Deval Patrick of Milton, a former Clinton administration lawyer, grew up in a hardscrabble neighborhood on the South Side of Chicago. Patrick has also voiced support for the tuition bill.

In a letter he began sending to all Bay State lawmakers yesterday, Reilly promised to build the coalition of votes necessary to overcome a Romney veto.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Send the little immigrant soon-to-be criminals back where they came from. 

I'm so sick of all this PC BS. No wonder the rest of the world thinks the US is full of saps. :BM:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

Look at the burning riots in France. The French gov't gave them everything and now Paris is burning. :francais:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

MSP75 said:


> Look at the burning riots in France. The French gov't gave them everything and now Paris is burning. :francais:


Paris burning, now that has an appealing sound to it.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

That's like giving an OUI driver another beer because "well, since he's drunk already..."


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Let them know how you feel...

STATE REPRESENTATIVE
MARIE P. ST. FLEUR
*State House* 
Room 238
State House
Boston, MA 02133
*Telephone:* 617-722-2380 
*Email: *[email protected]

http://www.mass.gov/legis/member/mps1.htm

Email already sent!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

MSP75 - France is enjoying the fruits of "diversity" as we speak...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Absolute Garbage!

A.G. Reilly, the man who backdoored gun control through "consumer safety". Now he wades into how to spend our tax dollars on "illegals" Isn't that kinda a conflict for the Chief Attorney of the Commonwealth.
8O 
I'm a Veteran and Employee at a State Higher-ed institution. My kids pay in-state tuition cuz they're here legally. (Earned it) I do get percentage of tuition waived which actually amounts to about 10% of the total bill. 

These Illegals are welcome to attend our schools. I believe most are good students from my direct involvement with them. Why should they get a break over some out-of-state kid from Rhode Island who's here legally? Short answer? THEY SHOULDN"T!!!!!!!!!!! it isn't fair to reward people who ignore laws. PERIOD!
:uc:


----------

